# Current Listening...



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Arvo Part: Credo for piano, mixed choir and orchestra. Helene Grimaud, Salonen (DG). Nice piece, with a quote from Bach's Prelude No. 1. In fact, this whole disc is well worth having:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This sounded interresting. I must czech it out. But now I must rest on the sofa to Bartok. I have a litle head ache.*


----------

